# Where are you from?



## mythique890 (Oct 13, 2011)

I searched for this and couldn't find a thread, so if there is one, let me know!

We have people from all over the world on this forum, and I think it could be fun/beneficial to our writing to talk about where we're from, especially if we ever want to base a story in someone else's home.    No specifics, just general stuff please!

For example, I'm from the U.S.  I've lived in Illinois, Ohio, Michigan (all of which are in the same area) and Utah (much farther west in the Rocky Mountains).  I can give detailed answers to any question about the half rural, half suburban Midwestern US, if anyone were interested in that, which they're usually not. 

I've lived in Utah for just over six years total, though not in a row.  It's much different from the green, fertile places I grew up.  I'm smack in the middle of the mountains, but unlike Colorado, where people in the mountains actually live ON the mountains, most of the cities here sit in an enormous valley.  Though the natives seem to be in denial of this, Utah is a desert.  Not a tumble-weeds-and-cactus desert... well, yes, southern Utah is (google Moab and Arches National Park if you're curious)... but though northern Utah has its share of trees and watered lawns, it's dry and brown here most of the year.  Where the Midwest had four very distinct seasons (winter, spring, summer, fall), spring and fall here seem to last for less than a month, leaving summer and winter to the majority of the year. 

What about everyone else?  Where are you from and what is it like?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Oct 13, 2011)

Los Angeles. It's just like in the movies. ;-)


----------



## Kelise (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm from right at the top middle of Australia, a few hours away from Uluru/Ayers Rock/whatever we call it these days.

My mum's side come from a farming town called Frankland down the south-west of Australia though, a few hours out of Perth. An uncle owns a vineyard. I can give information on anything from farming in Australia (crops and sheep, mainly).

Travelled around Australia a bit though, and can generally offer information on Melbourne and Brisbane and the Gold Coast in general. Went to the Great Barrier Reef for a while - but that was a few years ago, and I hear a lot more of it has died off since then.

My school camps involved going out into the bush, so I can give advice on the bushland of Australia (near the top, anyhow) and living off the land a little, but most of it is near-impossible these days as most of the land is protected (need a permit) and you're only allowed to kill the wildlife if you're Indigenous.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 13, 2011)

Grew up in MI Near the U of M. Want to set your book there I got you covered! The diage rocks! MI is freaking cold for most of the year and the weather in the summer can change on a dime. 

Have lived in FL (Tampa/ St. Pete area) 10 years. Loved FL, Will move there and stay one of these days. 

LA- 1 yr - Ben, sorry it is not like the movies. It is dirty, the air quality sucks eggs, and the people are rude as all get out. 
Don't get me started on apartment prices. OMFG!

Sacramento- 1 yr - Sac was a decent place to live, less high end barbies who think their poop smells like roses. More down to earth types. Over all not a bad place to live really.

Virginia - Current - Near DC. Winter aside I really enjoy living here. DC is an interesting place, if you have not been you should go one time. VA is really pretty with the Ocean not far from us on one side and Mountains on the other. Winters can be a little odd, and we do get a lot of rain. But I don't mind the rain. 

Hubby and I travel a lot for his job, so we get to go to lots of niffty areas. We were in Boston for a few weeks, we call this our "Living History Tour" While in Boston we did the harbor, but the best part was Salem. Wow that was cool, sad, a little creepy, but cool. 

I have travled Ohio a great deal however it was mostly through the amish areas as that is where my grandfather was rasied. If your setting up in an amish area thats cool I'll happily help. 

I have travled India, Pakistan, and Bangladesh as well, so ask away if needed. Also travled New York City, quite a few times, Hubby went to college in Syracuse NY. But he grew up in Chennai India. Have a friend who grew up in Rajistan India.


I also have friends In: Melborn AUS, UMA Sweeden, New Mexico USA (Been here too.) 

Pakistan, India, Bangladesh, Japan, South Korea, and Egypt. (no not the part with the tombs) So if you are not in a hurry I can ask them anything you need as well.


----------



## Kelise (Oct 13, 2011)

Ooh, if we're adding where we've travelled to...


I've travelled through London a few times, and know Scotland, Cambridge and Brighton just as well though.

Know Tokyo like the back of my hand also  Not the rest of Japan just yet, though. 

Travelled to Fiji and Singapore but only know touristy stuff there.


Have friends throughout Germany, Austria, France, the Netherlands who I talk to every day, so can ask questions through them


----------



## Xanados (Oct 13, 2011)

I hail from Scotland. I do not carry the accent, thank the Gods. Damn ned culture.


----------



## Amanita (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm living in southern Germany, near a city called Stuttgart. I'm curious if anyone has heard of their railway station troubles, I really doubt that this has made it beyond the borders though. There are some really famous brands of cars coming from there as well, though. 
If you're interested in German everyday life, educational system, landscape or history feel free to ask. Another town near me is Heidelberg which some of you might know, there are plenty of tourists from all over the world going there. It will also be the setting of this year's NaNo-story for me. German towns are really under-represented in Urban Fantasy. 
Around here there are small forests, fields, small hills and meadows with many apple trees on them. The latter often feature in my stories as well for some reason. 

Unlike some of you, I've not been travelling very far, I've been to London, Paris and a few other places in France. The French border isn't too far away, no more than two hours by car and I've been there as an exchange student as well, therefore I can also tell you a bit about northern French food and school live. 
The week in London was a school trip where I chose London mainly because it is _the_ fantasy city from Narnia till Harry Potter.  It was an interesting time but the hostel was stuff for horror novels. It was a former prison which was still very visible and had a fire drill at 1.30 in the morning during our first night there. 
We had much better weather than the group going to Italy though.


----------



## Thursday (Oct 13, 2011)

I now live in Indianapolis, IN, spent most of my life in Pittsburgh, PA and was born in Buffalo, NY--all in the US. The only time I've ever been out of the country was to Canada and that doesn't really count-especially for people from Buffalo because it's only about 2 hours from there.


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 13, 2011)

I was born in SE Connecticut, lived in Florida from age 4-9, came back to the opposite side of my hometown.  Which just so happens to be the locale where one of the largest casinos in the world is located.  I just love the folliage during fall, though it is hard not to.  I've never been out of the country though there are so many places I want to go.


----------



## Hans (Oct 14, 2011)

Most of my live I lived in a village near Munich, Bavaria, Germany, Europe. You could ask me if you want to know anything about the Bavarian countryside.
For those who don't know Munich, maybe you know of Oktoberfest? The big annual beer festival for which all the world comes to Munich and the native flee, if they get any chance to do so.


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry, we have two letter postal abbreviations for each state that get drilled into our heads as elementary school students, so most of us don't even think about it when we use them.

I copied and pasted a list for anyone who feels the need to read it.  It's long.  I'll add general location, too.

Alabama/AL (southeast)
Alaska/AK (attached to Canada, not the contiguous 48 states))
Arizona/AZ (southwest)
Arkansas/AR (southeast)
California/CA (west coast)
Colorado/CO (middle west, which is not to be confused with Midwest)
Connecticut/CT (east coast)
Delaware/DE (east coast)
District of Columbia/DC (as in Washington, DC, the country's capitol, east coast)
Florida/FL (south/east coast)
Georgia/GA (south/east coast)
Hawaii/HI (the middle of the Pacific)
Idaho/ID (middle west)
Illinois/IL (middle east)
Indiana/IN (middle east)
Iowa/IA (central)
Kansas/KS (central)
Kentucky/KY (south)
Louisiana/LA (south)
Maine/ME (north/east coast)
Maryland/MD (east coast)
Massachusetts/MA (east coast)
Michigan/MI (north/middle east)
Minnesota/MN (north)
Mississippi/MS (south)
Missouri/MO (central)
Montana/MT (north)
Nebraska/NE (central)
Nevada/NV (southwest)
New Hampshire/NH (east coast)
New Jersey/NJ (east coast)
New Mexico/NM (southwest)
New York/NY (east coast)
North Carolina/NC (east coast/south)
North Dakota/ND (central/north)
Ohio/OH (middle east)
Oklahoma/OK (south)
Oregon/OR (northwest)
Pennsylvania/PA (east)
Rhode Island/RI (east coast)
South Carolina/SC (south/east coast)
South Dakota/SD (central)
Tennessee/TN (south)
Texas/TX (south)
Utah/UT (middle west)
Vermont/VT (east coast)
Virginia/VA (south/east coast)
Washington/WA (the state, not the nation's capitol, northwest)
West Virginia/WV (east)
Wisconsin/WI (central/north)
Wyoming/WY (middle west)

Don't you feel bad for US elementary school students now?  We have to memorize each state's capitol and be able to fill out blank maps, too.  

Other common abbreviations you might see include: NYC (New York City) or LA (to mean Los Angeles as in Hollywood, not Louisiana).  Common directional abbreviations include SE (southeast), NE (northeast), SW (southwest), and NW (northwest).


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 14, 2011)

mythique890 said:


> Sorry, we have two letter postal abbreviations for each state that get drilled into our heads as elementary school students, so most of us don't even think about it when we use them.
> 
> I copied and pasted a list for anyone who feels the need to read it.  It's long.  I'll add general location, too.
> 
> ...



A very useful list  thumbs up.

Ever watch a kid try to sound out Ypsilanti rofl too funny. Now try remembering how to spell it! I hated MI for oh so many reasons.


----------



## Hans (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you. Very useful list indeed.
I deleted the relevant part of my post before I saw your response. In review it looked more (what's the right word? Grumpy? Annoyed? Maybe even insulting? I'll go with) grumpy, than I wanted it to be.


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 14, 2011)

@Hans - It was a good point, though.    We're all about abbreviations here, and sometimes we forget it's like another language to those who don't know them, so I appreciate you pointing it out!

@Blue Lotus - for real, there are so many crazy town names!


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 15, 2011)

I remember Ypsilanti! I had friends there!

I grew up in Michigan (Kalamazoo - there really is one, just like the song). Joined the Air Force and got out in Georgia and lived in Atlanta for a while. Spent some time in Orlando, Florida. Then moved to South Carolina. Then to New York, then to Baltimore, then back to NY and now I'm in Wisconsin. Come January, I'll probably be somewhere else.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Oct 16, 2011)

CA born an raised, I've been to OR once and to NV a few times. in January I'll be moving to GA for a bit of time, perhaps half a year. In my imagination I live on GrÃ¯sÃ¯ma or ShÃ«gma (my two main writing worlds).


----------



## WhiteTiger (Oct 16, 2011)

At this moment in time, and for a few months to come, I am in Texas... and we don't get along to well..lol


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 16, 2011)

White Tiger - my husband went to TX for a month to do summer sales, and they didn't get along either.


----------



## Fnord (Oct 16, 2011)

I was born and raised in western Pennsylvania not too far from Pittsburgh.  After I turned 18, I moved around a little. Places I lived included San Diego, Florida, and finally Omaha, where I have been since 2003.  I'd like to stay put, but I am looking at options in Chicago and possibly DC.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 16, 2011)

Shadoe said:


> I remember Ypsilanti! I had friends there!
> 
> I grew up in Michigan (Kalamazoo - there really is one, just like the song). Joined the Air Force and got out in Georgia and lived in Atlanta for a while. Spent some time in Orlando, Florida. Then moved to South Carolina. Then to New York, then to Baltimore, then back to NY and now I'm in Wisconsin. Come January, I'll probably be somewhere else.



What a small world! Ypsi is trash now... Stear clear its overrun by junkies and lower class peeps now.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 16, 2011)

Ypsilanti wasn't exactly a garden spot when I had friends there. I'm thinking the whole southeastern part of Michigan is pretty much a write-off at this point. I don't go there much anymore. My daughter lives near Flint, so I'm considering a trip through there when I go home at the end of the year. Her second is on the way and I have to spend a lot of money.


----------



## Linqy (Oct 17, 2011)

I seem to be the first one posting here that's Dutch!
I live in Holland (The Netherlands or whatever you like to call it). Yes, it is as small and rainy as we're known for, but no, we don't all smoke pot all day and walk around in clogs. And truthfully, I have never once in my life been in or near a windmill either .


----------



## WhiteTiger (Oct 17, 2011)

mythique890 said:


> White Tiger - my husband went to TX for a month to do summer sales, and they didn't get along either.



Thank you soooooooo much.. *feels validated after what will be seven years of H*ll* here.... lol.. My husband is in Germany and I will be going back to Tucson, AZ to be with our kids... it's hard being separated from him though..


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 17, 2011)

Shadoe said:


> Ypsilanti wasn't exactly a garden spot when I had friends there. I'm thinking the whole southeastern part of Michigan is pretty much a write-off at this point. I don't go there much anymore. My daughter lives near Flint, so I'm considering a trip through there when I go home at the end of the year. Her second is on the way and I have to spend a lot of money.



ROFL, I was on the other side of the lake when I was growing up. Over where all the farms were so it was not too bad. I do remember when I was about 6 being in depot town (historic ypsi) and someone shoot the window of my babysitters apt out.  

I prefer the country over the cities any day of the week. My dream home is in a field in FL. No neighbors, about 20 mins from town!


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 17, 2011)

> My husband is in Germany and I will be going back to Tucson, AZ to be with our kids... it's hard being separated from him though.



That is tough.  My husband moved out here to Utah a month before my daughters and I were able to come (we were living in Ohio at the time).  It was the worst month of my life... and from how it sounds, yours has been gone even longer. 



> I prefer the country over the cities any day of the week. My dream home is in a field in FL. No neighbors, about 20 mins from town!


Amen, except mine would be in the Pacific Northwest!


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 17, 2011)

_I seem to be the first one posting here that's Dutch!
I live in Holland (The Netherlands or whatever you like to call it). Yes, it is as small and rainy as we're known for, but no, we don't all smoke pot all day and walk around in clogs. And truthfully, I have never once in my life been in or near a windmill either ._

I'm excited that you posted!  Do you call it Holland?


----------



## Linqy (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, I usually say Netherlands truthfully. Holland sounds lame XD But it's the most common term I think, because of the soccer teams and all XD


----------



## WhiteTiger (Oct 20, 2011)

WhiteTiger said:


> Thank you soooooooo much.. *feels validated after what will be seven years of H*ll* here.... lol.. My husband is in Germany and I will be going back to Tucson, AZ to be with our kids... it's hard being separated from him though..



Thanks and it is.. but I've had a change of plans, and will be going out with him, maybe/hoping around April, with my 5 year old... and my younger ones, still under 18, (the 1st two are in their 20's already so I can't make em', even if I wanted to) I am struggling on weather to make them eventually come out to live with me or leave them where they are, and the are happy.  Teen years are hard enough on kids.  


Oh and as a child I adored Holland, I just had this peaceful and happy place in my mind from there with a windmill, the Spring wind blowing gently and fields upon fields of tulips (my fav flower btw) swaying in the wind with it.  Very happy place for me...


----------



## subdee (Oct 28, 2011)

Alright, time for another European to post here!

I have lived in many places around the world but here's my story:

I was born in Indiana, USA, moved to Greece when I was 4, grew up here and left to go back to the USA to study. After studying in the USA, I moved back to Greece to serve in the army. After that, I moved to South Africa to stay and work with my uncle in Sandton, a suburb of Johannesburg but that didn't work out so then I moved back to Greece. Ever since, I've been living here in Greece trying to make a living but certain situations make it harder than it should be.

Since my family has moved a lot in my days, I'd rather not move again, but if I find my path to my dreams is being blocked here, I'll have to pursue them elsewhere, at least while I'm still under 35 hehe.


----------



## Terra Arkay (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm from the United Kingdom and it's not as elegant as it seems in the movies


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Oct 29, 2011)

Born, raised, and living in suburban Georgia- the state, not the country.  If you ever want to set your story in Georgia... wait, why the hell would you ever want to do that?  It's pretty boring here but not as worthless as some other states (I'm looking at you Kentucky).  My main entertainment comes from the Falcons, Braves, and Hawks (damn lockout) and I look forward to every promising season that ends in mediocrity.  I spend a lot of time in Atlanta (well really only for sports and charity work, but that's a good bit of time) so I know a good bit about the city.  It kinda sucks.  Suffice to say, if you've never spent time in Georgia in the summer, you don't know what real humidity is.


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Oct 29, 2011)

Elder the Dwarf said:


> Born, raised, and living in suburban Georgia- the state, not the country.  If you ever want to set your story in Georgia... wait, why the hell would you ever want to do that?  It's pretty boring here but not as worthless as some other states (I'm looking at you Kentucky).  My main entertainment comes from the Falcons, Braves, and Hawks (damn lockout) and I look forward to every promising season that ends in mediocrity.  I spend a lot of time in Atlanta (well really only for sports and charity work, but that's a good bit of time) so I know a good bit about the city.  It kinda sucks.  Suffice to say, if you've never spent time in Georgia in the summer, you don't know what real humidity is.



LOL, give central FL a try mid Aug. Now that is STICKY. 
I found that the gulf is better than the ocean side that time of year. Rosebay
 on my b day (14th) I took a shower, got my hair dried etc... I was out of the shower for about one hr before I felt like I had just stepped out of the running water. Ewww.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Oct 29, 2011)

Yeah it's awful haha.  Georgia really isn't that bad of a place, summer can blow though.  I love Florida, except the fact that 95% of the state is about 4 years from their expiration date.  The gulf is great I go down there pretty much every year, PC or Seaside for spring break it gets kinda crazy.  Avoid the area if you're over 25.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 29, 2011)

I've lived in Atlanta, briefly in Florida (Orlando), and I live now, sorta, in South Carolina. Hot, mugggy, feel like you've been whapped with a wet towel the second you walk out the door... yeah, The South.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 29, 2011)

Linqy said:


> I seem to be the first one posting here that's Dutch!
> I live in Holland (The Netherlands or whatever you like to call it). Yes, it is as small and rainy as we're known for, but no, we don't all smoke pot all day and walk around in clogs. And truthfully, I have never once in my life been in or near a windmill either .


I used to work in the international mailroom in Atlanta. We got all the mail coming from the Netherlands to the US. My impression of the place is that everyone has sex four times a day and spends most of their time naked. Oh yeah, and there were some flowers. And they apparently like to send pot to the US in new and ingenious ways - I was a drug dog.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 29, 2011)

The Blue Lotus said:


> I prefer the country over the cities any day of the week. My dream home is in a field in FL. No neighbors, about 20 mins from town!


I prefer small towns. My place in NY is just about perfect. Rochester is on one side of the bay, and I live on the other side, and the town is really small but still manages to have everything I need (Target, movie theater, bookstore). If I want to go get some city atmosphere, I drive across the bridge and I'm there in 10 minutes. If I want a little more country, I drive east and I'm there in 5 minutes. I Love it! 

Where I am now is a little further from civilization than I'd like. No Target, no movie theater, and no bookstore. I think there might be a theater and some kind of bookstore in the next town, but I haven't found it yet. I have to drive an hour to get to a Target. Of course, I rarely see daylight, so it's not a really big deal right now.


----------



## CharlieDay (Nov 2, 2011)

I live in Columbus Ohio.  We just made the world news with the massive animal escape I'm sure many of you have heard about.  Lions, tigers, and bears, oh my!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 2, 2011)

Haha that was my brother's exact tweet when that hit the news.  He's up there playing baseball in college.  Not in Columbus, mind you, but in Oxford.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm originally from the exciting city of Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 3, 2011)

I've been through Toledo once! Actually, I know someone who died in Toledo once...


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 3, 2011)

Shadoe said:


> Actually, I know someone who died in Toledo once...



Now a really interesting fact would be you knowing someone who died in Toledo _twice _


----------

